# تاجير ماكينة القطن الفشار السلاش الايس كريم ونطيطات وبالونات وادوات الاحتفالات



## وادي المرح (11 مايو 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. ,, 

اهلا بكم .. تحيه طيبة .. ,, 

اخواني و اخواتي .. يسر وادي المرح للترفيه ان يقدم لكم جميع باقاته الترفيهية وخدماته التي تشمل جميع لوازم حفلات الاطفال والمناسبات العائلية والاحتفلات والمهرجانات وجميع الاجتماعات بكافة انواعها واشكالها من تجهيزات مختلفة تشمل .. : توفير الكراسي والزوالي بمختلف الانواع والاشكال توفير بخار.. فقاعات.. إضاءة بكل انواعها .. بروجكتر مع شاشة مع جهاز العرض .. حافظات للعصير والاطعمة بكافة الاحجام والاشكال .. ستاند للعبايات .. مشب بكافة الاحجام .. دفايات خارجية .. مراوح خارجية .. نظام رذاذ مائي .. قهوجيه وقهوجيات .. ونوفر المصورين والمصورات فيديو وفوتغراف ونقدم عروض الأضاءة بمختلف أنواعها وعروض الليزر وأسماء العروسين بالليزر و والكتابة بالنار و كتابة بالبلونات - وبخار عودة - و بخار ثلجي - مرش ورد طبيعي - مرش ورق ملون - وتاجير السماعات بكافة الاحجام ولدينا قسم خاص لتاجير السجاد والخيام وتجهيزات الاستراحات والمخيمات بكافة انواعها .. وايضاً نوفر جميع مكائن التسالي التالية : الفشار - حلاوة قطن ( غزل البنات ) - السلاش ( ماكينة سلاش بنكهتين مختلفة ) ماكينة الايس كريم وسيارة الايس كريم بثلاث نكهات مختلفة - الهوت دوق ( نقانق ) - الهامبورقر ( توفير البرغر حسب اختيار الزبون ) - الكرسبي - البطاطس العادية - البطاطس الحلزوني - البليلة - الذرة في اكواب او عيدان والذ رة المشوية بالفحم - ماكينة البيبسي والعصيرات - الناقت ( قطع الدجاج ) - ماكينة القهوة بثلاث انواع مختلفه - سخانات الشاهي والمياه الحارة - ماكينة نافورة الشوكولاتة ( بيع فقط ) - توفير جميع المكائن بيع وايجار . وايضاً لدينا قسم خاص لتجهيزات البالون من هيليوم وهواء وجميع انواع الهدايا والورد الطبيعي والصناعي وكل ماتحتاجه الحفلات من تجهيزات خاصة . ونتميز بقسمنا الترفيهي للاطفال بتوفير قسم كبير لتاجير وبيع النطيطات - الملاعب صابونية - الزحاليق المائية والعادية - الكور المائية - كور التصادم - الكور المجنونة - العاب التحدي المختلفة - الالعاب الالكترونية - العاب الاطفال المتحركة والثابتة - الملاهي المتنقلة - العاب الكبار : العاب التشويق - الملاعب الكبيرة - الزحاليق المرتفعة - الهوكي - فريرة - تنس طاولة - بلياردو - بولنق - لعبة القنص والرمي - لعبة البوكسنق - لعبة شد الحبل - لعبة سباق العربيات - لعبة السومو - لعبة الكرة المدمرة - لعبة البانجي - تاجير الدبابات وسيارات السباق بكافة الاحجام والاشكال وتوفير العاب تشويقية مختلفة .. ويوجد قسم خاص لتوفير الجمال والحصان والبوني والسيسي بعربات او بدون عربة . و " يسعدنا إستفسارك عن العروض التي تقدم مع خدماتنا فلدى وادي المرح عروض شهرية نقدمها لعملائنا " . 

ما تم ذ كره في الاعلى هو جانب كبير من خدماتنا ولدينا تفاصيل ادق يمكنك الاستفسار عنها بالاتصال بنا او زيارات صفحاتنا في الانستقرام والتويتر : 

fun1valley

Riyadh_events1

يسعدنا إستقبال اتصالاتكم وإستفساراتكم والحجوزات على الأرقام التالية .. : 


0544927111 أو 0558552755 أو 0506420000 .

او المراسلة عن طريق الايميل .. : [email protected] ..

مع تحيات وادي المرح .. *​


----------



## وادي المرح (22 مايو 2015)

*رد: تاجير ماكينة القطن الفشار السلاش الايس كريم ونطيطات وبالونات وادوات الاحتفالات*

مرحبا وسهلا ...

نستقبل حجوزاتكم داخل الرياض لقسم التاجير والبيع لجميع الالعاب الهوائية والبالون والزحاليق المائية وكل ادوات الترفيه ولوازم الحفلات

ويوجد قسم خاص بالمبيعات خارج المملكة .. 

وقسم خاص للاستيراد من خارج المملكة .. 

مع تحيات وادي المرح للترفيه العائلي .


----------

